# Cargador Baterias de auto Black & Decker BC15 y BBC30



## master8116 (Jun 28, 2013)

Cordial saludo amigos de este maravilloso foro, necesito que por favor me colaboren con un cargador de baterias que se me quemo y no tengo el plano para saber el valor de los componentes que estan quemados, la marca es black&decker smart para 15/10/2 amperios, les agradezco de ante mano toda su colaboracion. hasta pronto y gracias de nuevo por este excelente foro.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 28, 2013)

no encontre el diagrama, pero si subes algunas fotos de la placa talvez podamos ayudarte, trata que sean de arriba (lado componentes ) y abajo (lado pistas)

una duda, lo probaste con una bateria en carga??, sino no funciona....


----------



## master8116 (Jul 9, 2013)

Cordial saludo, efectivamente ese es el cargador, subire algunas fotos, lo de la duda, no lo probe con carga talvez sea eso. lo probare y te cuento. Gracias por tu colaboracion...


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 9, 2013)

tiene dos capacitores de 3500 micros x 25 volts, revisalos y ademas una resistencia de 1 watt 4k7 seguida de un capacitor 473 ceramico, estan metidos entre el disipador mas grande, suele irse de valor la resistencia y chau capacitor
pero subi las fotos y probalo con una bateria, gel plomo etc


----------



## master8116 (Jul 11, 2013)

estas son las fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2013)

Veo mal o el electrolítico que está debajo del disipador de aluminio está inflado ?


----------



## master8116 (Jul 25, 2013)

esta es la plaqueta del cargador, mi problema es que no se cual es el valor del condensador electrolitico, que esta enseguida del transistor que esta en la imagen, y como las pistas se levantaron tampoco estoy seguro si esta bien conectado. Gracias por la atencion, espero poderlo reparar ya que esto nos sirve a todos.


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 19, 2013)

A que condensador te refieres? .. fíjate en su cuerpo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 28, 2013)

master8116 dijo:
			
		

> esta es la plaqueta del cargador, mi problema es que no se cual es el valor del condensador electrolitico, que esta enseguida del transistor que esta en la imagen, y como las pistas se levantaron tampoco estoy seguro si esta bien conectado. Gracias por la atencion, espero poderlo reparar ya que esto nos sirve a todos.



el valor esta anotado en el plastico azul del condensador ,también esta anotado el voltaje


----------



## ccolonna (Sep 27, 2016)

No estaba seguro donde postearlo, pero en definitiva...es una fuente.

Lo enchufe en condiciones normales, se sintío un fogonazo, pero no encuentro que fue , y no prendio mas.

El diagrama no lo pude encontrar. El modelo en la pagina de B&D esta discontinuado.

El único lugar con una pequeña temperatura es la zona que marqué donde esta el optoacoplador, las pistas tienen continuidad.

Hasta los transistores grandes hay 220, faltan los (creo) 12 volts del cooler , display e integrados. Si le doy 12 volts externos donde esta conectado el cooler, justo arriba del optoacoplador, enciende el display y se escucha el zumbido de que esta trabajando, pero se ve que faltan referencias de voltaje en la placa y da el error F02 de bateria en corto....

Con un diagrama estaría menos perdido para encontrar el origen de esos 12volts....
O que alguien por experiencia me diga por donde puede estar el tema.

Los capacitores se ven bien y el grande de 150µF x 400V lo saque por si estaba mal abajo, y no, aparte lo testie y funciona...

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2016)

¿ Revisate los transistores ?


----------



## ccolonna (Sep 27, 2016)

Los miré de aspecto (por si explotaron) y los medí puestos, por lo menos para saber si estaban en corto....

Esperaba un diagrama para buscar la parte como de mas baja tensión porque parece que esta ahí el problema. No tengo alimentación en la parte de los integrados y no se donde se origina. Como maneja hasta 30 amperes tienen mucha cantidad de estaño y refuerzos de alambre, y esperaba descartar algo mas obvio y especifico antes de empezara a desmantelar y no buscar al voleo.

Solicité a B&D internacional el envio de los diagramas... esperemos. B&D me derivo a B&D Brasil con la pregunta. 

Una duda que me surgió al desarmar era encontrar alguna especie de acumulador ya que es arrancador de 80 amperes, para los cual pide unos 30-40 segundos de espera, como si cargara algo....pero no hay nada que para eso...ni un gran capacitor si quiera....una vez lo use....y funciono.....alguna idea ????? Con la ayuda de gente que le pasó lo mismo, por invertir polaridad, encontre con la lupa R6 y R7 quemadas e imposible de leerles el valor.


----------



## fragata (Nov 26, 2016)

Cargador de baterías Black & Decker modelo BBC30-B2C
Agradeceré información del diagrama esquemático de este cargador de baterías, tengo uno en mi poder que no funciona.
Post desarme encontré fusible principal quemado y los transistores MOSFET (4) IRF740 también quemados, pero lo más grave es que los micro elementos de polarización de estos mosfet están quemados y no se puede saber sus características o Part Number, es todo lo dañado en esta máquina, por lo tanto si algún especialista pudiera darme información del Diagrama Esquemático de este cargador estaré muy agradecido.
Esta máquina se trata de un Cargador-Partidor de 80 (A).
Atte.
Fragata. ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lamentablemente, poca data hay al respecto, apenas un esquema de despiece con una página de la númeración de las piezas. Y el manual de instrucciones, menos que menos.
Si surge algo más, te lo comunicaremos


----------



## fragata (Nov 27, 2016)

Sr. Hellfire4, agradezco mucho su gentileza, en realidad no hay mucha información, pero de lo que estoy seguro es que alguien diseñó este aparato y sólo él sabe este detalle.

Hola, tengo en mi poder un cargador de baterías Black & Decker Modelo BBC30 y que no funciona, no enciende y no entrega poder. Este equipo corresponde al modelo que también es Partidor con una corriente de hasta 80 (A), o sea puede energizar un motor de partida de un carro si la batería está agotada.
Bueno lo he desarmado para hacer una inspección visual interna y me he encontrado quetiene los siguientes problemas:
1.- Fusible principal quemado.
2.- Los transistores Mosfet (4 en total), se encuentran quemados IRF740, estos forman parte del ckto. oscilador ya que para su funcionamiento eleva la frecuencia de trabajo, así eliminando la necesidad de utilizar un gran transformador.
3.- Los micro-componentes de polarización de los transistores Mofets se encuentran quemados e imposibles de identificar sus características, sólo se puede saber que son 8 micro-resistencias, 4 micro-diodos y 4 micro-transistores.
4.- Debido a lo anterior he querido solicitar un diagrama esquemático de este modelo de cargador para descubrir estos elementos quemados y poder reemplazarlos.
5.- Cada transistor Mosfets utiliza un micro-transistor, un micro-diodo, y 2 micro-resistencias en su ckto de polarización.

Agradeceré si alguien me puede entregar esta información técnica.
Atte.
Fragata. ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 27, 2016)

fragata dijo:


> Sr. Hellfire4, agradezco mucho su gentileza, en realidad no hay mucha información, pero de lo que estoy seguro es que alguien diseñó este aparato y sólo él sabe este detalle.


 
Pero que no quepa la menor duda colega
El tema es que no largan la información, ni gratis, ni pagandola.
Se puede tratar de solicitarla a la misma empresa (mejor suele preguntar por teléfono, dado que por correo no suelen dar ni cinco, y lo se por experiencia).
Otra que se me ocurre como último recurso, es hablar con un tecnico oficial, ya que puede que algo sepa.

Suerte con el asunto desde ya colega


----------



## Jhonhander12345 (Oct 30, 2017)

Mi problema es el siguiente
Sucede que tengo un cargador de baterías Black And Deckers de 75 amp

Y se le quemaron unos componentes como se puede ver en la siguiente foto

Parte Frontal






Parte Trasera





Y ya los otros componentes lo he conseguido pero esas 2 resistencias se quemaron totalmente y no se le puso ver el valor 
Era para que me ayudarán a ver si alguien sabe de que valor eran esas resistencias por favor

Cabe destacar que tengo conocimientos básicos nada más de electrónica ...


----------



## sergiot (Oct 30, 2017)

Tendrías que levantar el circuito y dibujarlo en papel, en base al diseño y su función se podría aproximar un valor posible de las resistencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2017)

Que modelo de Black & Decker es ?


----------



## Jhonhander12345 (Oct 31, 2017)

sergiot dijo:


> Tendrías que levantar el circuito y dibujarlo en papel, en base al diseño y su función se podría aproximar un valor posible de las resistencias.



Disculpa mi ignorancia. Pero como así? 0.0





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que modelo de Black & Decker es ?



Cargador de Baterías Inteligente Black And Deckers 75 amp 
Así aparece


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2017)

Te preguntaba porque hay unas cuantas reparaciones de esa misma marca , a ver si alguna lleva la misma placa


----------



## Jhonhander12345 (Oct 31, 2017)

Buenas noches. Amigo será q*ue* todavía tienes el cargador de baterias *B*lack and *D*ecker?. Era para ver si me podrías enviar una foto de las resistencias q*ue* están alrededor del condensador q*ue* el mio se les quemaron y no se ve el valor de dichas resistencias por*_*fa*vor*



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te preguntaba porque hay unas cuantas reparaciones de esa misma marca , a ver si alguna lleva la misma placa :



Ya revise y no son. Hay una q*ue* se parece pero no se ve esa área por cierto más detalladamente 
Es un Cargador De Baterías Black And Deckers Automotriz Inteligente De 75 Amp modelo Vec1095abd


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2017)

Apenas le veo componentes de montaje superficial de abajo , animate y levantá el circuito así vemos esas resistencias . . .


----------



## luisosca (Mar 1, 2018)

La resistencia R6, es de 1 Ohm ( 1R0), la R7, es de 1 Ohm ( 1R0).


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 7, 2018)

verifica si hay voltaje en el puente rectificador y verifica ese optoacoplador


----------



## Manuelhv (Sep 18, 2018)

Hola master 8116 podrias decirme el valor del capacitor o condensador azul que se encuentra entre el tranformador y el capacitor de 330uf 200v gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2018)

Manuelhv dijo:


> Hola master 8116 podrias decirme el valor del capacitor o condensador azul que se encuentra entre el tranformador y el capacitor de 330uf 200v gracias


 
Te podrias tomar el mínimo trabajo de tomar una fotografía e indicar el componente en cuestión ? Gracias.


----------



## Manuelhv (Sep 18, 2018)

Esta es la pieza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2018)

Parecería un capacitor de 100 nano Faradios por 600V , para evitar ruido eléctrico. Está en paralelo con el electrolítico grande ?

La última visita de *master8116* fué Ago 1, 2015

Que pasó con ese capacitor , que hace o que no hace la fuente ?


----------



## Manuelhv (Sep 19, 2018)

Se quemo por completo en mi cargador junto con el diodo que esta a un lado asi que mi cargador no prende


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2018)

Confirmame si está en paralelo con el electrolítico grande.


----------



## Manuelhv (Oct 9, 2018)

Asi es ya cambie el capacitor y el diodo y prendio mi cargador pero no carga no se que mas se pudo haber quemado ayuda por favor


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 10, 2018)

te fijaste los Relay y los transistores que los activan?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 11, 2018)

Hola


Manuelhv dijo:


> Asi es ya cambie el capacitor y el diodo y prendio mi cargador pero no carga no se que mas se pudo haber quemado ayuda por favor



el capacitor de disco celeste es de 22 nF 400V en cuanto a que puede pasar que no carga fijate los integrados porque si tuviste una elevación de tensión puede haberse quemado. El capacitor que esta entre el integrado y el relay, tiene un valor de 220 microF ese electrolitico esta muerto ahi !!

Atte SSTC 
Pd: ( hace mucho que no ingreso al foro y estoy mas mareado que niño en el samba )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2019)

Cargador arrancador BBC30 Ar , me tocó arreglar montones de éstos  . . . mayormente se le quema la fuentecita de 12 V que alimenta la lógica , si se quema la etapa de potencia quizás ya ni convenga arreglarlo , aqui les dejo el detalle :



Enjoy


----------



## Cristmd (Sep 17, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cargador arrancador BBC30 Ar , me tocó arreglar montones de éstos  . . . mayormente se le quema la fuentecita de 12 V que alimenta la lógica , si se quema la etapa de potencia quizás ya ni convenga arreglarlo , aqui les dejo el detalle :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 180517
> 
> Enjoy



Hola, serias tan amable de confirmarme si el valor del capacitor de filtrado que va despues del puente rectificador es de 150uf-400v y el fusible principal a la entrada es el modelo T5L250v?, este ultimo puede ser reemplazado por cualquiera fusible de 5A?. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2019)

Si 120 o 220 uF x 400V , cualquier fusible de vidrio de 5 A.


----------



## Cristmd (Sep 17, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si 120 o 220 uF x 400V , cualquier fusible de vidrio de 5 A.



Muchas gracias!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si 120 o 220 uF x 400V , cualquier fusible de vidrio de 5 A.



Te hago otra consulta, disculpá que te moleste, es sobre un componente que no logro identificar si es un capacitor (porque tiene forma de uno) o una resistencia (porque cuando lo mido en un medidor de componentes me tira un valor en ohmios), ademas en la placa dice R80, tambien lo busqué por la web con el código que tiene gravado y no encuentro nada similar, el tema es verificar si está dañado o no, y cual es el reemplazo recomendado. Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## lynspyre (Sep 25, 2019)

Eso es una resistencia variable por temperatura (PTC o NTC). 220, imagino serán 220 Ohms, ni idea.


----------



## tovi61 (Oct 2, 2019)

Saludos algún compañero que tenga el diagrama o el equipo necesito el NR de partes de los Triodos que se me quemaron


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2019)

Tríodos son válvulas de vacío 

Los Mosfet suelen ser *IRF740 *en otros modelos parecidos de B&D


----------



## tovi61 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2019)

Hola a todos , para mi ( aomenos en mi optica)  eses dos  "triodos voladores"  es en realidad doubles diodos en encapsulado TO220 .
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## eycelectronica (Feb 6, 2020)

buenas tardes, estoy con parecido problema, no identifico los componentes de la placa HRS7725, es muy similar a la aquí adjunta
necesito saber el valor de los repuestos de estos 4 grupos, son iguales por grupo, pasa que han estado trabajando en ella y le han cambiado los componentes. los grupos son r32-r36-r37-r38
muchisimas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2020)

R40-41-42-43 = 122 = 1200 Ohms
R35-36-37-38 = 6R8 = 6,8 Ohms
Q7-8-9-10 = 2X (SO4401 - 2N4401 - SMMBT4401 -  MBT4401)
D8-9-10-11 = Zeners de 18 o 15Vz
Los 4 Mosfet son IRF740
El puente rectificador RS406 al lado de los 4 Mosfets seguramente esté en corto

Con ésto ya tienes suficiente cómo paro repararlo Carino !


----------



## eycelectronica (Feb 6, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cargador arrancador BBC30 Ar , arreglo montones de éstos  . . . mayormente se le quema la fuentecita de 12 V que alimenta la lógica , si se quema la etapa de potencia quizás ya ni convenga arreglarlo , aqui les dejo el detalle :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 180517
> 
> Enjoy


Muchísimas gracias! Ahora lo paso a taller y le cuento estimado!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> R40-41-42-43 = 122 = 1200 Ohms
> R35-36-37-38 = 6R8 = 6,8 Ohms
> Q7-8-9-10 = 2X (SO4401 - 2N4401 - SMMBT4401 -  MBT4401)
> D8-9-10-11 = Zeners de 18 o 15Vz
> ...


 Buenos días estimado!  
Necesito saber ahora que transistor es el Q5..., podrías ayudarme?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2020)

¿ Y si miras más arriba en el post . . . ?


----------



## senioranta (Jul 3, 2020)

Hola, hice las reparaciones y se me quemó el q12 smd que reza: J3Y...no encuentro info, tenés idea de cual es? Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2020)

smd j3y datasheet - Google Search


----------



## senioranta (Jul 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> smd j3y datasheet - Google Search


Si, yo había escrito mal la numeración en el buscador. Es el clásico s8050. Ahora bien, hago todas las reparaciones pertinentes y se me quema ese q12. Que estaré haciendo mal? Estará en corto el trafo chiquito que está antes ? Me vuelvo loco! 🤪
Revisé casi todo. Mosfet bien, puente bien, capas de 10. Resistencias perfectas (hasta el trafo) y luego el q12 se me quema..
🤔


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2020)

Recordame con un par de fotos dónde está ese transistor y a que está conectado , que misión cumple . . .


----------



## Robertoespeche (Mar 30, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> No estaba seguro donde postearlo, pero en definitiva...es una fuente.
> 
> Lo enchufe en condiciones normales, se sintío un fogonazo, pero no encuentro que fue , y no prendio mas.
> 
> ...


Hola como estan.....quisiera consultar que valor tiene ese componente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2021)

El varistor no se ve , está escondido !

Póngale mas voluntad a la foto !


----------



## fwirach (Jun 29, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El varistor no se ve , está escondido !
> 
> Póngale mas voluntad a la foto !


----------



## bullzito (Ago 25, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> R40-41-42-43 = 122 = 1200 Ohms
> R35-36-37-38 = 6R8 = 6,8 Ohms
> Q7-8-9-10 = 2X (SO4401 - 2N4401 - SMMBT4401 -  MBT4401)
> D8-9-10-11 = Zeners de 18 o 15Vz
> ...



Buenas tardes , tendra el valor de r47? 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2021)

Por favor hacé una foto con el componente indicado. Gracias !


----------



## bullzito (Ago 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por favor hacé una foto con el componente indicado. Gracias !


Es la resistencia que mide el voltaje de la bateria se quemo y se borro el numero. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## bullzito (Sep 15, 2021)

bullzito dijo:


> Buenas tardes , tendra el valor de r47?
> 
> Saludos


Saludos a todos , jugando con un potenciómetro llegué a la conclusión que la resistencia r47 es de 2.7k para lograr la misma lectura de voltaje en el equipo que en el tester. Un abrazo grande , espero sume en este post que me ayudó bastante.
Saludos


----------



## Gabriel71 (Sep 15, 2021)

bullzito dijo:


> Saludos a todos , jugando con un potenciómetro llegué a la conclusión que la resistencia r47 es de 2.7k para lograr la misma lectura de voltaje en el equipo que en el tester. Un abrazo grande , espero sume en este post que me ayudó bastante.
> Saludos



Buenas tardes...Te mando foto de R47.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2021)

bullzito dijo:


> Saludos a todos , jugando con un potenciómetro llegué a la conclusión que la resistencia r47 es de 2.7k para lograr la misma lectura de voltaje en el equipo que en el tester. Un abrazo grande , espero sume en este post que me ayudó bastante.
> Saludos


 
Bastante coincidente , solo un 10 % menos que el valor que te sube Gabriel71 de 3k


----------



## bullzito (Sep 15, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bastante coincidente , solo un 10 % menos que el valor que te sube Gabriel71 de 3k


Si , la verdad que pense que la lectura real del cargador tenia que ser la misma que me daba el tester . Quizas con 3k marque otro valor en el display del cargador pero capaz asi ande bien el cargador. Por las dudas le pongo una de 3k. 
Gracias @Gabriel71 .

Saludos 

Edgar


----------



## Gabriel71 (Sep 15, 2021)

bullzito dijo:


> Si , la verdad que pense que la lectura real del cargador tenia que ser la misma que me daba el tester . Quizas con 3k marque otro valor en el display del cargador pero capaz asi ande bien el cargador. Por las dudas le pongo una de 3k.
> Gracias @Gabriel71 .
> 
> Saludos
> ...


Yo estoy peleando con la parte del suicheo (los 4 mosfet) y lo vi aca cuando me registre...Y vi la pregunta de R47 y esa parte esta sana.. Hay que ayudarnos.. Muchas marcas son muy cerrados y borran los componentes..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2021)

Los 4 Mosfets *IRF740* me parece recordar que los maneja en puente a través del transformador que se ve abajo, al medio, en primer plano , ese toroidal con base negra !


----------



## elecmachine (Nov 8, 2021)

Hola a todos. Me alegra leerlos y ver como comparten la info. Yo estoy reparando uno de esos y ya lo tengo andando a medias, a este se le quemaron los transistores Q14 y Q15 (2n4403),los repuse por unos similares y anda, ademas tenia quemada la r44(5w 10R) la que cambie y se quemo el condensador que va en serie (680 1kv) que supongo fue el que quemo la resistencia y al reponerla se quemo en condensador(justo lo habia visto antes de reponer la resistencia por eso se el valor). Ya funciona y todo, carga sin problemas, solo debo reponer esas protecciones del primario.  Pero me falta solo un dato, las R33 y R34 me marcan 40 Ohm aproximadamente, pero está borrado el valor, por si me pueden ayudar con ese dato. Así dejar el cargador al 100%.


----------



## fackuuuu (Jun 11, 2022)

elecmachine dijo:


> Pero me falta solo un dato, las R33 y R34 me marcan 40 Ohm aproximadamente, pero está borrado el valor, por si me pueden ayudar con ese dato. Así dejar el cargador al 100%.



R33= 6R8
R34= 6R8


----------



## yoni312 (Jul 31, 2022)

Tgo una plaqueta hrs7725 de un cargador de batería black & Decker y me faltan algunos Componentes me podrían dar una idea que falta


----------

